# First try at CRGW - experiences with Testogel?



## mamu (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello! I am new here (to the clinic and the site - not to ICSI unfortunately) and just started with preparations for our ICSI next month. We already had 4 rounds of ICSI in Bristol plus one frozen cycle. The first ICSI was successful but our little girl was still born at 34 weeks because of trisomy 18. Since then my FSH level got higher, my AMH lower, I got older, the egg quality worse, but the treatment always stayed the same. We got pregnant the first time, so our doctors never changed the protocol or anything, not even when we asked for it. Therefore we had a look around and CRGW seems perfect. Plus everyone is so friendly! I really hope there is still a chance for us!

I started with Testogel a few days ago and I am worried. Has anyone else here used it? My problem is that I am a singer and singing teacher and I am really worried about the effects the testosterone might have on my voice. I googled it, but it's really difficult to find anything about women using it. My voice seems lower after only 3 days, but I might just get a cold. I am not sure. Fingers crossed. This is probably the first time ever, that I am hoping for a cold...


----------



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hiya I am starting 3rd icsi there next month I have just started testogel tonight , I will keep you informed how it goes!! Xxx


----------



## mrsvdb (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Both

I'd be really interested to hear your experiences. I'm due to start my 3rd and last try at IVF with CRGW in April and we discussed using testogel. We also looking at having a scratch and using intralipids. I basically asked them to throw everything at me as we wont afford another go.

Good luck both


----------



## cheekypants (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello,
Just to give you a bit of hope ladies.... After 3 failed treatments in glasgow (where I am from), I travelled to CRGW for a last ditch attempt while taking a break and we hit the jackpot with my 1 and only egg that fertilised. Amanda used the protocol which required Testogel and I had no side effects whatsoever. I work in the pharmaceutical industry and I can tell you that this is a very low strength med.
I have a beautiful 9 month old daughter and would love to go back to Cardiff and try again for a sibling.
Best of luck.


CP x


----------

